# dry skin?



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

looked in on my pinkies today who are starting to become fuzzies and noticed a few of then had white patches that look like dry skin. is there anything I can do for them?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

My first litter I had a running thread, this should link to you page 3 where it shows skin flaking & users opinions about during that age. Is that what you mean about white patches?

http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=8905&start=20


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

yes that's it. thank you


----------

